# Wotofo Lush bored build



## GreenyZA (16/4/16)

So I got bored this morning and decided I wanted to play around with an idea I've had sine I got the Lush. A stacked dual coil on each side of the deck. 

2.5mm ID Kanthan 26G. The whole build came out at about 0.25ohm

This is how it turned out. 



























Wicks fantastic, although it's quite a hot vape at 75watts. 

Please share you thoughts on anything you would have done differently plz. I'm still learning. 

G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/4/16)

Looks nice, but then Im a conservative max 2 coil old toppie. Does cross my mind that instead of 30ml bottles maybe I can start supplying them cloud chasers with juice in 44 gal drums...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So I got bored this morning and decided I wanted to play around with an idea I've had sine I got the Lush. A stacked dual coil on each side of the deck.
> 
> 2.5mm ID Kanthan 26G. The whole build came out at about 0.25ohm
> 
> ...



I have been wanting to try these stacked coils for a good while. Think I can fit some in the Tsunami. Thabks for the pocs it looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (16/4/16)

I'm kinda think that the next time around I should do parallel wound coils, essentially making it an 8 coil. I'm basically just experimenting to see what the results are. 

I also want to try a dual vertical build some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/4/16)

Very nice coiling.. Well done bro


----------



## GreenyZA (16/4/16)

Thanx a mil @Gizmo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/4/16)

@GreenyZA would have loved to see a pic of them all glowing red. If you re wick pls post a pic of this. Thanks bud and awesome build.


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @GreenyZA would have loved to see a pic of them all glowing red. If you re wick pls post a pic of this. Thanks bud and awesome build.


I'll so that tomorrow some time. The xotton on one side is a bit too loose, so I'll fix that and post the pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

@Clouds4Days here you go.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

I am buying a Lush based on those screws and how they work. Looks so comfy to build on... i have to give one a whirl. Never built on a 4 post deck before now I can see what I am missing out on though...


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am buying a Lush based on those screws and how they work. Looks so comfy to build on... i have to give one a whirl. Never built on a 4 post deck before now I can see what I am missing out on though...


It really is a joy to build on. The flavour is also realy good. I have not gone too seriously into seeing how big a cloud I can generate. This is my first dripper so still figuring out the ballance between too much and loo little juice


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

With that said, I did manage to fog up the lounge so badly last night that my wife got a bit agitated with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> It really is a joy to build on. The flavour is also realy good. I have not gone too seriously into seeing how big a cloud I can generate. This is my first dripper so still figuring out the ballance between too much and loo little juice


Mate of mine runs the Lush and it is a BEAST. Flavor and clouds kinda happen all at once there lol, just like the Tsunami  

I LOVE the bigger drippers. Now I want to upsize to 24mm muahahahaha.


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

I was thinking of giving the Buddah 2 or Temple a go, but....but...but...I kinda want to get an authentic TM2 as well....I hate having too many choices and too little money for them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

Jeepers @GreenyZA
That is impressive
4 cylinders firing like a champ, hehe

You did it so neatly! Great pics and vids

Reactions: Like 1


----------

